# Anyone use Up Aqua sand?



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with this stuff?? I recently redid my 20 gallon long with this stuff and a layer of ADA power sand underneath. Much to my displeasure I have noticed that none of the plants are thriving in this soil, in fact the opposite is happening and I have plants melting. Before I replanted my tank I had no issues with growth. I am doing everything basically the same, and its basically the same plants in the tank as before with a few exceptions. I am running a 30" finnex planted plus, with CO2 at a bubble a second. Anyways I am confused as to why this is happening. The only thing I can think of was that I had to put the plants much deeper into the substrate than I normally would because this stuff is so light the plants tended to float out of it easily . Also the tank is not as densely stocked as it was .Any help/suggestions are appreciated.


----------

